# Cat Killer



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am no fan of cats let alone feral cats but this is just wrong. The news stated that they didn't know if it was intentional or not. Just a guess here but I would venture to say that is was.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=28628333&nid=148&title=cat-shot-with-arrow-survives


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Im not crazy about cats,but I put up with my wifes siamese,which attacts me for fun.But just plain cruelty is not right.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just make sure they die. Then dispose of them properly. In the dumpster down at the church. :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Just make sure they die. Then dispose of them properly. In the dumpster down at the church. :shock:


LOL, remember the old dumping spot out in the low hills? Hundreds of cats, dogs, cattle, sheep, deer carcasses piled up out there. It was quite the bone pile.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how the owner of that million dollar home would feel if she knew her house was built on a bone yard.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Just make sure they die. Then dispose of them properly. In the dumpster down at the church. :shock:


That's what I do with dogs...!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a lucky cat.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think the cat feels lucky...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*8 more lives*



OKEE said:


> That's a lucky cat.


Eight more lives to go for that cat.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe one more . This cat will probably end up at the animal shelter gas chamber.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm unsure it was planned for the cat to live. Really, that's a chance in a million, surviving a head shot.


----------

